# Is it possible to breed a B&W tegu with a Blue ?



## Austin Johnson (Nov 23, 2016)

i need some help, i had originally bought an argentine B&W with the intent to breed with another B&W but i had recently come into an offer i couldn't resist, with that being said. i bought a high white blue. i am wondering if its possible to breed these? so far i have read that they have bred. but no successfully hatched eggs. so i'm stuck and don't know what to do here.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Austin Johnson said:


> i need some help, i had originally bought an argentine B&W with the intent to breed with another B&W but i had recently come into an offer i couldn't resist, with that being said. i bought a high white blue. i am wondering if its possible to breed these? so far i have read that they have bred. but no successfully hatched eggs. so i'm stuck and don't know what to do here.


I do not see why it wouldn't work. Perhaps failure is in care of the eggs and not the eggs themselves.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 23, 2016)

They are the same species, many have already done this "crossing".


----------



## Reptaholic (Nov 26, 2016)

pretty sure it's been done before.


----------



## snibborsirk (Nov 30, 2016)

Not an issue at all. Underground reptiles and Hectors Habitat are a couple of breeders crossing the blues and b&w's.


----------



## Cody096 (Dec 1, 2016)

'Bruisers'


----------



## Austin Johnson (Dec 1, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> Not an issue at all. Underground reptiles and Hectors Habitat are a couple of breeders crossing the blues and b&w's.


They are breeding with chacoan B&W.. those are different the the regular argentine


Cody096 said:


> 'Bruisers'


isnt that with the chacoan ? What about the regular argentine black and white


----------



## Austin Johnson (Dec 1, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> Not an issue at all. Underground reptiles and Hectors Habitat are a couple of breeders crossing the blues and b&w's.


That's with chacoan, what about regular black and white tegu ?


----------



## Cody096 (Dec 1, 2016)

Though their appearance can very quite a bit they're all classified as the same species.


----------



## Cody096 (Dec 1, 2016)

If you do cross them with the black and white you could probably call them a bruiser, or whatever else you wanted to really. They're still tupinambis merinae.


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 1, 2016)

A chacoan is the the same species as a reg black and white - they are one in the same. Do your research and you'll see like the rest of us have that "chacoan" can't be proven in any way - most breeders just call their b&w's with a high white pattern and/or a slightly larger adult size a "chacoan" to differentiate them from the standard view of a typical argentine. Argentine, chacoan, blue, and red tegus are all sexually compatible just as Asians, Latinos, whites, blacks, etc... are!


----------



## Cody096 (Dec 1, 2016)

Lol I don't know if I'd go that far. From what i've read theres a lower fertility rate with the eggs of a cross between t. merinae and t. rufescens, though that could also be a huabandry issue.


----------



## dpjm (Dec 1, 2016)

> Argentine, chacoan, blue, and red tegus are all sexually compatible just as Asians, Latinos, whites, blacks, etc... are!



The first three you listed are all the same species (_Salvator merianae_) so of course they will be able to breed. These would not even be considered a hybrid. Reds are a different species (_Salvator rufescens_) and I believe it was initially difficult to successfully breed them but I think it is done more successfully now. Those offspring would be called hybrids.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 1, 2016)

dpjm, as usual you're pretty spot on, the only thing I'd "correct" you on is the word "hybrid". In popular usage, it's meaning has become frankly meaningless. Personally, I'd be with you in stating a hybrid should be a cross between different species, but modern usage of the word seems to have changed it. From www.dictionary.com:


> the offspring of two animals or plants of different breeds, varieties, species, or genera, especially as produced through human manipulation for specific genetic characteristics.


by that lame definition, I'd say we're all hybrids, because we come from the copulations of "males" and "females", which are arguably different "varieties".


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Cody096 said:


> Lol I don't know if I'd go that far. From what i've read theres a lower fertility rate with the eggs of a cross between t. merinae and t. rufescens, though that could also be a huabandry issue.


Those are two different species, though. Even if closely related.


----------



## dpjm (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks Roadkill. Popular usage screws with our strict biological definitions and renders then functionally meaningless. I found another definition for hybrid in New World Encyclopedia that has more meaning, especially in the first sense:


> In biology, a *hybrid* is the offspring of individuals of _different_ taxonomic groups or, in another sense, an offspring of crosses between populations, breeds, or cultivars within a _single_ species.


----------

